# When do you use your siren?



## SugarMedicCT (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking about this the other day. My partner and I were responding to a residence for fall with head injury. This was an intercept to a surrounding town, so there was already the towns ambulance and vollies on scene. The house was on a quiet street with no traffic. My partner was driving and she used the siren (yelp no less) all the way, even while pulling into the driveway. It was just sort of a pet peeve to mine because there was no traffic and everyone was outside, ya know? I mean, it didn't bother me to the point where I would have said something, but I came pretty close to just reaching over and shutting it off (which I wouldn't have done because I didn't want to be rude but I definitely considered it!!)

So I was wondering when you shut off your siren. Do you keep it on all the time? Do you shut it off when there's no traffic? Let me know!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 5, 2010)

Book answer?  Any time your emergency lights are activated, your sirens should also be activated.  In many places this is required by state law.  Even if it is not required, it is a CEVO/EVOC best practice.  

Practical answer?  If it's 3 am and there's no traffic, I leave the siren off unless I'm approaching an intersection with a traffic light, or coming around a blind curve or what have you.  I almost always turn off the siren in a completely residental area, like a housing development/subdivision unless I have a good reason not to.


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 5, 2010)

in ireland sirens are usually used only at junctions or busy built up areas.. no point having them screaming on long open roads like a freeway etc 

also they are meant to be left off after 11 or 12pm-6am here espicially in residential areas as to not disturb the peace


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea, WA state says if the lights are on the siren needs to be as well. Practically speaking, I only run it in traffic or on the way through a town or when approaching any major or blind intersection.

And late at night I may not even run the lights. With all the deer we have out here, the last thing I need is the lights reflecting off the hood into my eyes. Last night a 0030 we went to a 91 YOM, chest pain and severe SOB. After we got out of town I didn't run the lights or siren since we passed one, maybe two vehicles the whole way.

Politically correct answer: Check with your supe and see what the state wants.
Operational answer: Whatever the situation calls for.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2010)

You'll find that different people use their sirens differently.  It really is totally dependent on the situation and the person.  Some cities we served asked that we turn off the siren inside the city or sub division.  Others could care less and it was up to us to decide.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 6, 2010)

PRN (based on conditions) or as the law requires. For me, about the only time I shut off the siren is if I'm in freeway traffic with traffic flow > 45 MPH, night time in a residential area (activated at intersections) and if a silent approach is requested by Law Enforcement. Basically, I use it when it'll be effective and I don't when it won't be effective or safe.

BTW: I _hate _driving Code 3... I'm good at it, but I absolutely _HATE _it.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 2, 2010)

SugarMedicCT said:


> My partner was driving and she used the siren (yelp no less) all the way, even while pulling into the driveway.



On the first topic, I use it when there's traffic, or I'm approaching an intersection/curve, or using a thruway on/off ramp, etc.  Times when people need to hear me before they see me.

However, another untouched topic...  Point out to your partner that (most) ambulances have 3 sirens for a reason.

- A "Wail" which is long-wave to reach far infront of the rig and warn people ahead
- A "Yelp" for medium-to-close distances, such as approaching an intersection, changing lanes, close-in/heavy traffic, etc
- A "Piercing" or "Phaser", which is a very short, stacatto sound used for directional changes, close-in areas, and generally being annoying.


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2010)

As needed. First off, I don't see the point in using lights and sirens on the freeway. If I'm going 65+MPH down the road, I don't want people yielding. Turbulent flow is slower than laminar flow. Second, if I'm going down a long stretch of road with no stop lights and I'm between packs of cars while not making any serious gains towards the pack in front of me, I'll shut off the siren. As far as inside neighborhoods, as far as I'm concerned everything can be off (both lights and sirens). In a lot of neighborhoods, there isn't enough room to effectively pull over and yield, so the act of yielding will cost more time than just following behind them.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 2, 2010)

MonkeySquasher said:


> - A "Wail" which is long-wave to reach far infront of the rig and warn people ahead
> - A "Yelp" for medium-to-close distances, such as approaching an intersection, changing lanes, close-in/heavy traffic, etc
> - A "Piercing" or "Phaser", which is a very short, stacatto sound used for directional changes, close-in areas, and generally being annoying.



Also known as:
-Please move
-Move now
-Get out of the way!

The airhorn is, "Get the F*** out of the way!"


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 2, 2010)

To me lights and siren should only be used at intersections, blind corners, drivers up ahead of you who dont see you coming and in traffic (residential, city streets) and there is no need for them on the freeway because all your going to do is cause confusion for other drivers on the road. You would be suprised how dumb people are when it comes to yielding to emergency vehicles. People dont understand what pull to the right means. They will just stop right in front of you or pull to the left to the center divide and its like REALLY come on now. I also dont believe using ur siren all the way to the drive way of a PT's house or Apt. leaving the lights on is fine especially on the side of the road so people see you.


----------



## medichopeful (May 2, 2010)

Never!

Our campus EMS vehicle doesn't have a siren.  Of course, it doesn't have lights either so we're all set


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Also known as:
> -Please move
> -Move now
> -Get out of the way!
> ...



Also known as usefull, less useful, almost useless, and useless. From what I've seen, there's an inverse relationship between airhorn use and the ability of the driver.


----------



## mycrofft (May 2, 2010)

*I had a great response for your title*

But betrween my spouse and the EMTLIFE Overlords, I think maybe I ought not to post it.

BTW, I finally heard The Rumbler in action at home. Reminded me of the klaxon some fire trucks use at intersections but deeper. Very penetrative. Wonder if I can get one for my stereo at home?


----------



## EMSLaw (May 2, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Also known as usefull, less useful, almost useless, and useless. From what I've seen, there's an inverse relationship between airhorn use and the ability of the driver.



I use the airhorn hardly at all, because it annoys me as driver, and makes me jump as passenger.  But, if someone is obstinately in your way, a bonk will make them realize that there is an ambulance on their six. 

And I'm not talking about the silly little horn button that goes through the siren speaker, either.  I'm talking about the fire engine type compressed air horns.


----------



## emt_angel25 (May 3, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Practical answer?  If it's 3 am and there's no traffic, I leave the siren off unless I'm approaching an intersection with a traffic light, or coming around a blind curve or what have you.  I almost always turn off the siren in a completely residential area, like a housing development/subdivision unless I have a good reason not to.



i do that to. i wouldnt want an ambulance screaming in my neighbor hood when i was trying to sleep unless absolutely necessary. plus the sirens draw out more lookie-loos than just coming in quiet and on the down low.


----------



## farmallm (May 27, 2010)

On our Dept. we run lights and sirens unless it is really late then lights until out of town we have a little deer problem and lights and sirens scare the life out of them which is good because I don't wanna hit one on the way to the call or hospital.


----------



## nemedic (May 27, 2010)

Well, if it's really late, and I haven't managed to make a Dunk's run in a few hours.......


----------



## exodus (May 27, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> To me lights and siren should only be used at intersections, blind corners, drivers up ahead of you who dont see you coming and in traffic (residential, city streets) and there is no need for them on the freeway because all your going to do is cause confusion for other drivers on the road. You would be suprised how dumb people are when it comes to yielding to emergency vehicles. People dont understand what pull to the right means. They will just stop right in front of you or pull to the left to the center divide and its like REALLY come on now. I also dont believe using ur siren all the way to the drive way of a PT's house or Apt. leaving the lights on is fine especially on the side of the road so people see you.



I've actually ran code up the 5 about 25 miles or so doing about 75 or a little more. I just sit in the fast lane and go. I just had a steady red and the alternating red flashers on, no strobes, no siren. People moved out of the way and everything went fine.

The way I see it, if you're going to be able to safely travel faster than the other traffic, put it on.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 30, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> PRN (based on conditions) or as the law requires. For me, about the only time I shut off the siren is if I'm in freeway traffic with traffic flow > 45 MPH, night time in a residential area (activated at intersections) and if a silent approach is requested by Law Enforcement. Basically, I use it when it'll be effective and I don't when it won't be effective or safe.
> 
> BTW: I _hate _driving Code 3... I'm good at it, but I absolutely _HATE _it.



What would be considered code 3? In our area, we use priority 1-3, 1 being the more seriuos of the 3, and 3 being no lights or sirens.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 30, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> What would be considered code 3? In our area, we use priority 1-3, 1 being the more seriuos of the 3, and 3 being no lights or sirens.



Code 3 is lights and sirens.  Code 1 is flow of traffic.  Code 2 is theoretically lights only, but depending on who you ask, doesn't exist, because in many places when you have lights on, you also must/should/it is best practice to have sirens on.


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2010)

The "code" setup that I'm familiar with is code 3 is lights and sirens, code 2 is flow of traffic.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 2, 2010)

exodus said:


> I've actually ran code up the 5 about 25 miles or so doing about 75 or a little more. I just sit in the fast lane and go. I just had a steady red and the alternating red flashers on, no strobes, no siren. People moved out of the way and everything went fine.
> 
> The way I see it, if you're going to be able to safely travel faster than the other traffic, put it on.



What company do you work for?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 2, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The "code" setup that I'm familiar with is code 3 is lights and sirens, code 2 is flow of traffic.



And code 1 is presumably, "Leave whenever you finish your sandwich"?


----------



## firecoins (Jun 2, 2010)

I only use the siren in my personal car when I am in traffick.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 3, 2010)

state laws typically state if your lights are on, an audible device should be sounded.  this could be your siren, airhord, or bicycle bell.

if you chose not to, that is your choice, but when you hit a car/child, and the cop/prosecuter asks you if you had your siren on in accordance to agency policy and state law, what will your response be?

oh, and while some drivers can zone out to the siren, few people can ignore a real airhorn


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> And code 1 is presumably, "Leave whenever you finish your sandwich"?



While "code 2" and "code 3" is, from as far as I can surmise, state wide nomenclature (definitely codified in the procedures for LA and OC Counties), "code 1" at the company I worked for in California wasn't used in the same sense of "code 2" or "code 3." Code 1 was "We're going to the ER, so dispatch needs to take an entry note from us and call the receiving hospital."


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> if you chose not to, that is your choice, but when you hit a car/child, and the cop/prosecuter asks you if you had your siren on in accordance to agency policy and state law, what will your response be?


It's really an irrelevant question because unless the other side is showing some sort of mass stupidity (why is the child playing in the middle of the street again?), the driver of the emergency vehicle, when using the exemptions laid out, is going to be responsible anyways. I'd rather drive safely than put false hope on a piece of equipment whose effectiveness is dramatically decreased with each new generation of cars. 



> oh, and while some drivers can zone out to the siren, few people can ignore a real airhorn



Also, few drivers will ignore an emergency vehicle that isn't tailgating them, thus negating the need to blare the airhorn.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 3, 2010)

Here Code 1 is no lights and sires, and Code 3 is with. If it is late and we are in a residential area with no traffic it is not uncommon for us to turn off the siren, and only use it at intersections or if needed.


----------



## esmcdowell (Jun 9, 2010)

except for IFT, where I don't use lights or sirens unless specifically told to do so, i use the lights whenever I'm out of the ambulance bay, and the siren is provisional on traffic/time of day/season. I'm in a tourist town, so the siren sees a lot more use in summertime than wintertime.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 11, 2010)

*A friend says "after coitus".*

I say follow your protocols and drive like everyone wants to pull out in front or or hit you.


----------



## SugarMedicCT (Jun 21, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> But betrween my spouse and the EMTLIFE Overlords, I think maybe I ought not to post it.
> 
> BTW, I finally heard The Rumbler in action at home. Reminded me of the klaxon some fire trucks use at intersections but deeper. Very penetrative. Wonder if I can get one for my stereo at home?


My company bought a fly car that has it. I haven't worked in it yet, and my goal is to avoid it for as long as I can. I have heard it (and felt it), though, and it is certainly intense. They have also added the european sirens to go along with the blue and yellow battenburg pattern the fly car and 4 of our new Sprinters have. Don't get me started...


----------



## firecoins (Jun 21, 2010)

I use the siren to get my food faster.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Emergency food truck...


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 22, 2010)

*Yeah pull into a drive-through, order, then light em up.*

Works at drive-up tellers and ATM's too.:unsure:


----------



## cristianb36 (Jul 28, 2010)

I mostly use it to flag down cute blondes at newport beach, lol


----------

